# how to stop the POPPING of Rubik's DIY Centercap (works on storebought cubes too)



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

materials:

。your guinea pigs
。an ex-acto knife
。some gorilla glue


step 1: disassemble your Rubik's DIY

Take it apart until you have the frame. Remove all the center caps.

step 2: cut off the extra notches at the edge of the cap

if you look at the cap closely, you willl find some small notches at the edge. like this:







these notches are actually what makes the cap unstable. Make sure that the surface is completely flat after removing them, so that the cap could fit on the center without any gap.

step 3: put small dabs of glue on the inside side of the center piece

Please put VERY SMALL dabs of superglue at the edge inside the center piece as shown in the diagram below. 






Leave the center piece until the glue drys completely. After the glue dries, you'll notice that the cap is became very sturdy when you put it on. 
It is a lot more effective to dab the glue on the center piece itself than on the caps, because the Rubik's DIY's caps have very short foots, making it extremely difficult to put the glue on.


the adventages of this method, compared to the putting on a piece of paper, is that you could adjust the tension anytime you want, without having to worry about replacing the paper or re-gluing the cap. Also, the piece of paper may become glued to the center piece if you use lubricants with reactive soviants such as Jig-a-Loo. It will make the caps even harder to stay on.


Regardless of which method you use to stablize the caps, you should always remove the notches on the edge of the caps. The notches creates gaps between the piece and the cap, causing it to fall off easily.



*conclusion:*

to-do...


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, you really are desperate to spread your idea.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Wow, you really are desperate to spread your idea.



people tends to not take my idea seriously unless i make a serious thread about (which i did, twice on this topic)


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 21, 2009)

Storebought centercap popping? What?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Storebought centercap popping? What?



if you took it off.


----------



## V-te (Oct 21, 2009)

I suppose the Guinea Pigs are to make the dents?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 22, 2009)

Is this really that big of an issue? I seems to me a lot of people can't fathom how on earth to get a center cap to stay on; perhaps I should open a business?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Is this really that big of an issue? I seems to me a lot of people can't fathom how on earth to get a center cap to stay on; perhaps I should open a business?



well, mine is a permenant solution to the center caps' problem, as applying glue or placing a piece of paper would not solve the problem permenantly.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this really that big of an issue? I seems to me a lot of people can't fathom how on earth to get a center cap to stay on; perhaps I should open a business?
> ...



Yeah the tutorial was a somewhat good idea, I was referring to all of the CAPS LOCK POSTS ABOUT HOW *NOTHING* AND I MEAN *NOTHING *WORKS I'VE TRIED *EVERYTHING*

They're silly, I wasn't talking about you.

Edit: I found the on I had in mind; http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15712

Epic lol


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Guinea Pigs?*



V-te said:


> I suppose the Guinea Pigs are to make the dents?



umm, no. it's a figure of speech


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the Guinea Pigs are to make the dents?
> ...



Do explain


----------



## Worker (Oct 24, 2009)

the guinea pig is to wipe up the plastic dust


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 6, 2009)

guinea pig 

NOUN: 

1. Any of various small, short-eared domesticated rodents of the genus Cavia, having variously colored hair and no visible tail. They are widely kept as pets and *often used as experimental animals*. 
2. _Informal_ A person who is used as a subject for experimentation or research. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> guinea pig
> 
> NOUN:
> 
> ...



Hhahahahahaha. Oh. See, the reason it was unclear, was that you said "Your Guinea Pigs" as opposed to "A Guinea Pig". And even then, it really doesn't apply to this subject. I fail to see any testing?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm glad you aren't using actual guinea pigs


----------



## WeNG (Nov 6, 2009)

i use some double side tape on my Rubik's.com DIY centercaps, and it's works really great.
I mean it's never pop out anymore and u can open and close the centercaps again and again without worrying about change double side tape, Try it guys, it works for me....


----------



## nachorevolution (Nov 20, 2009)

I put the centercaps back on with rubber cement. Then they don't come off accidentally, but I can still pull them off if I need to.


----------



## nghialun1181993 (Dec 12, 2009)

thin tape sides


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 1, 2010)

clear nail polish........


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 20, 2010)

updated.


----------



## splinteh (May 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------

